# Firmware Build v9.0 2018.44.2 3b2a5c3 (11/21/2018)



## Bokonon

Reported on the same Model 3 in Nevada that was the first to report installing 44.1 and the first with 44.0 as well.

Sure seems like a Gigafactory employee or someone else with very early access to new firmware.


----------



## Skione65

Release notes?

Ski


----------



## Bokonon

Skione65 said:


> Release notes?


Possibly under NDA at the moment. 

EDIT: Nevermind, looks like this one is going wide release already!


----------



## Trevlan

Do tell oh do tell I think it is NOA for Canada ?


----------



## Kyle Bunnell

Release notes look the same as the last release:


----------



## victor

Cold Weather Improvements were added after 44.1


----------



## iChris93

Kyle Bunnell said:


> Release notes look the same as the last release:
> 
> View attachment 17984
> 
> View attachment 17985


I had not seen the cold weather improvements before. That is good news.


----------



## Petar R.

Don’t expect miracles in cold weather improvements...


----------



## Dr Gez

Just installed. Can't wait to see what the cold weather improvements are. I hope they have fixed Regen on winter tires but suspect they haven't yet.


----------



## babula

Dr Gez said:


> Just installed. Can't wait to see what the cold weather improvements are. I hope they have fixed Regen on winter tires but suspect they haven't yet.


Same here, looks like a bunch of little improvements


----------



## iChris93

Just came from 42.4. Was updated over LTE, I have not been on WiFi since yesterday around 7:15 am. Wonder if there is some safety fix or the cold winter improvements are causing the push out on LTE.


----------



## Trevlan

Better than nothing I guess


----------



## Bokonon

Just got it here in Boston as well, coming from 42.3. Seems like they are pushing it to the snow belt. Great timing, as it is currently 16 F here...

Release notes include Climate, Cold Weather Improvements, and Mobile Access.

EDIT TO ADD: My driver's side window was frozen when I opened the car to check the release notes. Whatever "window position" change is included in this release either did not help with that particular issue, or does not apply until you open and close the door for the first time *after* installing the update.


----------



## Trevlan

Looks like it is being pushed to everyone for those winter controls on the window and handle. Nothing else major but still got to love Tesla looking after us


----------



## Rich M

Well, this update seems to have screwed up my charge port. After it finished (car was plugged in, not charging) app said "charge cable may not be plugged in correctly" I went outside, and unplugged the cable, and when I plugged it back in, it wouldn't latch. Tried a couple more times, same thing. I'll try a reboot.


----------



## Dr Gez

I think it may be wishful thinking but just went for a drive and felt the Regen on winter tires seemed better. Will need to try it more tomorrow to see if it comes and goes again like it has been since the winter tires


----------



## Dr Gez

Rich M said:


> Well, this update seems to have screwed up my charge port. After it finished (car was plugged in, not charging) app said "charge cable may not be plugged in correctly" I went outside, and unplugged the cable, and when I plugged it back in, it wouldn't latch. Tried a couple more times, same thing. I'll try a reboot.


I had the same warning after the update but once I unplugged and plugged back in all seemed fine.


----------



## Kyle Bunnell

iChris93 said:


> I had not seen the cold weather improvements before. That is good news.


 Yup that's nice to see


----------



## garsh

Crafty said:


> Just got it in Boston area over LTE.


Mine also downloaded without a wifi connection. It must be a pretty small update if they're not trying to wait for wifi.


----------



## iChris93

garsh said:


> Mine also downloaded without a wifi connection. It must be a pretty small update if they're not trying to wait for wifi.


Install still took some time.

Edit: I think it is a normal update but pushed fast to try to prevent cold weather emergency calls.


----------



## Vidya

Rich M said:


> Well, this update seems to have screwed up my charge port. After it finished (car was plugged in, not charging) app said "charge cable may not be plugged in correctly" I went outside, and unplugged the cable, and when I plugged it back in, it wouldn't latch. Tried a couple more times, same thing. I'll try a reboot.


Same for me. Charge port not locking and in the app it is showing that "charge cable didn't plugged in correctly" tried many times but same error


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

I'm a few days from moving from underground parking to outdoor driveway parking, so the so-called Cold Weather Improvements could not come at a better time!


----------



## mugurpe

I just ran the update, and afterwards it was showing 0 mi/hr charging (118v 12/12A, I'm on a slow 120 plug while waiting to get the 15-40 installed next week). I went out closed the update window, unplugged, replugged, still 0. did it again, got cold and came back in. 5 minutes later started charging 1mi/hr then a few minutes later 2mi/hr, then 3mi/hr etc. Seems to be charging cautiously. 

I'm in mass and it's pretty cold out. My doorhandles have been super stiff, I have to manually close the driver's handle after I open the door, spring doesn't pull it back in. My kids aren't strong enough to manage the door handles themselves. No problems with the windows yet.


----------



## Rich M

Vidya said:


> Same for me. Charge port not locking and in the app it is showing that "charge cable didn't plugged in correctly" tried many times but same error


The only thing that seems to work is manually starting the charge will lock the port(?) The error remains on the app. I'm not messing with it further as the wind chill is 12°F. I'll see tomorrow if the scheduled charge at 3:30am works.


----------



## Vidya

Rich M said:


> The only thing that seems to work is manually starting the charge will lock the port(?) The error remains on the app. I'm not messing with it further as the wind chill is 12°F. I'll see tomorrow if the scheduled charge at 3:30am works.


Don't know I just restarted the car but same and also went for a small drive still same. I tried to charge it and its charging. I will also see if it charges on schedule it not.


----------



## Vidya

don’t know exactly what they optimised on charge port lock!!. There is not any problem of charge port lock due to cold wether as for as I know


----------



## Rev

My charge lock doesnt latch when plugged in, however it still charges the car and it will use power from the house to power the climate. Whenever it draws power it latches then unlatches when its done.


----------



## iChris93

mugurpe said:


> I just ran the update, and afterwards it was showing 0 mi/hr charging (118v 12/12A, I'm on a slow 120 plug while waiting to get the 15-40 installed next week). I went out closed the update window, unplugged, replugged, still 0. did it again, got cold and came back in. 5 minutes later started charging 1mi/hr then a few minutes later 2mi/hr, then 3mi/hr etc. Seems to be charging cautiously.
> 
> I'm in mass and it's pretty cold out. My doorhandles have been super stiff, I have to manually close the driver's handle after I open the door, spring doesn't pull it back in. My kids aren't strong enough to manage the door handles themselves. No problems with the windows yet.


Was probably initially using the power to warm the battery. Once it could start taking a charge it switched to charging too.


----------



## Oculus

mugurpe said:


> I just ran the update, and afterwards it was showing 0 mi/hr charging (118v 12/12A, I'm on a slow 120 plug while waiting to get the 15-40 installed next week). I went out closed the update window, unplugged, replugged, still 0. did it again, got cold and came back in. 5 minutes later started charging 1mi/hr then a few minutes later 2mi/hr, then 3mi/hr etc. Seems to be charging cautiously.
> 
> I'm in mass and it's pretty cold out. My doorhandles have been super stiff, I have to manually close the driver's handle after I open the door, spring doesn't pull it back in. My kids aren't strong enough to manage the door handles themselves. No problems with the windows yet.


I experienced the no charge/warming today at a Level 2 charger. It was 5F/-15C and my car took almost a half hour to start charging. I also noted that turning on the climate before I returned to it effectively consumed the available charge power... charge time estimate jumped from 20 minutes to 24+ hours.


----------



## JWardell

Rev said:


> My charge lock doesnt latch when plugged in, however it still charges the car and it will use power from the house to power the climate. Whenever it draws power it latches then unlatches when its done.


Very interesting. If anything there is some chance the charge port is slightly warmer when charging, so better chance of disengaging the latch as soon as it is done, instead of the next morning once it has become significantly colder.
I hope it only does this in low temperatures, though, because otherwise someone can come along and pull out the charge cable or steal an adapter when it's unlatched.


----------



## gpnagy

Rev said:


> My charge lock doesnt latch when plugged in, however it still charges the car and it will use power from the house to power the climate. Whenever it draws power it latches then unlatches when its done.


I'm noticing the same behavior with 44.2. Charging cable latched right before installing 44.2. Tried it again after the update and it did not latch. Not sure, but my guess is that as part of the 44.2 update, the new behavior for the charge port is that it will not latch the connector when the ambient temperature falls below a certain threshold.

I always charge in my garage so I haven't had any issues with the latching system. However, it's very possible that charging outside could lead to latch release issues when conditions are icy.


----------



## Rich M

Rev said:


> My charge lock doesnt latch when plugged in, however it still charges the car and it will use power from the house to power the climate. Whenever it draws power it latches then unlatches when its done.


So, free UMCs for the taking then?
Edit: @JWardell beat me to this insinuation


----------



## hdgmedic

I tested it. The chargeport locks while charging and unlocks when not. Not a bad idea. Prevents the charge handle from getting stuck secondary to the chargeport lock freezing.


----------



## Jasfloy

iChris93 said:


> Was probably initially using the power to warm the battery. Once it could start taking a charge it switched to charging too.


Good to know. Like @mugurpe i was also using a slow plug in frigid temp and got the 0 miles/hour charging!

On a separate note this is my first update since getting the car on 11/9, when it was on 42.4. Took less than 30 minutes OTA.

My car can't connect to my WiFi from where it's parked, so I was going to get a range extender but maybe I don't need one?


----------



## Jason Krellner

I'll be holding off on installing this... The window adjustments do not seem to be working well. The Electrek article makes it sound like a pretty rushed update.


Dr Gez said:


> I think it may be wishful thinking but just went for a drive and felt the Regen on winter tires seemed better. Will need to try it more tomorrow to see if it comes and goes again like it has been since the winter tires


Just curious... What problem with regen are you experiencing on the winter tires?


----------



## Dr Gez

Jason Krellner said:


> I'll be holding off on installing this... The window adjustments do not seem to be working well. The Electrek article makes it sound like a pretty rushed update.
> 
> Just curious... What problem with regen are you experiencing on the winter tires?


With winter tires, regen braking is limited - the car thinks the tire is slipping so regen is limited. It's an issue with RWD and Tesla is actively working on a fix


----------



## Jason Krellner

Ah, OK. I have noticed that regen is quite limited after a cold start in the colder weather. I've found that pre-conditioning 10-15 minutes before leaving works wonders. Just wondered if the issue you mentioned would compound this. So, by mentioning RWD specifically, are you purposefully inferring this wouldn't affect AWD?

I haven't yet outfitted my winter tires.


----------



## Bokonon

There seems to be something funky going on with my charge port in 44.2, at least in 14 F cold, and I'm trying to figure out whether what I'm seeing is "the new normal" or something unintended.

My car is currently charged to its target level, and is plugged in. I have done a two-button reboot since updating to 44.2. New behaviors, in addition to the charge port staying unlocked when not charging:

1. The car will not sleep, even after 4 hours of being idle. [EDIT: It slept after about 8 hours] 
2. The charge port "T" LED is a light cyan color (which to my eye seems different in hue than the "charge pending" blue LED).
3. There is a faint ticking sound coming from the charge port every 2 seconds. (No movement from the charge port door itself.)
4. The app reports "charging complete" on the main screen and "charge cable disconnected" on the charging screen.

If I unplug the charge cable, the charge port door closes, as expected. If I open it back up and replace the cable, all four behaviors listed above resume, and I additionally get a "charge complete" push notification.

To be clear, if this is indeed the new normal for a plugged-in Model 3 in frigid temperatures, I'm fine with it. The lack of sleep isn't an issue if the car is plugged in, the cyan LED could simply be an indicator of some new "cold weather mode", the ticking could be the car periodically exercising some part of the motorized charge port that is prone to freezing, and the current version of the Tesla app might not yet fully understand this new cyan-colored charging state. But it would be nice to have some additional confirmation here.

In addition to finding out whether these behaviors are expected, I'd also want to know whether they are temperature-dependent. Is there anyone here with 44.2 spending their Thanksgiving in a warmer climate who happens to be plugged in?


----------



## babula

Bokonon said:


> There seems to be something funky going on with my charge port in 44.2, at least in 14 F cold, and I'm trying to figure out whether what I'm seeing is "the new normal" or something unintended.
> 
> My car is currently charged to its target level, and is plugged in. I have done a two-button reboot since updating to 44.2. New behaviors, in addition to the charge port staying unlocked when not charging:
> 
> 1. The car will not sleep, even after 4 hours of being idle.
> 2. The charge port "T" LED is a light cyan color (which to my eye seems different in hue than the "charge pending" blue LED).
> 3. There is a faint ticking sound coming from the charge port every 2 seconds. (No movement from the charge port door itself.)
> 4. The app reports "charging complete" on the main screen and "charge cable disconnected" on the charging screen.
> 
> If I unplug the charge cable, the charge port door closes, as expected. If I open it back up and replace the cable, all four behaviors listed above resume, and I additionally get a "charge complete" push notification.
> 
> To be clear, if this is indeed the new normal for a plugged-in Model 3 in frigid temperatures, I'm fine with it. The lack of sleep isn't an issue if the car is plugged in, the cyan LED could simply be an indicator of some new "cold weather mode", the ticking could be the car periodically exercising some part of the motorized charge port that is prone to freezing, and the current version of the Tesla app might not yet fully understand this new cyan-colored charging state. But it would be nice to have some additional confirmation here.
> 
> In addition to finding out whether these behaviors are expected, I'd also want to know whether they are temperature-dependent. Is there anyone here with 44.2 spending their Thanksgiving in a warmer climate who happens to be plugged in?


I charged twice today after getting the update and the only new thing I noticed was the windows going up differently, besides that I didn't see the new color or observe different behavior while charging but it's possible I missed it. FYI it was around 15 degrees here (I was traveling from CT to NY).


----------



## Dave EV

Bokonon said:


> There is a faint ticking sound coming from the charge port every 2 seconds. (No movement from the charge port door itself.)


FWIW, I noticed this the other night, but I still have 42.4.


----------



## Bernard

Hmm, I suspect this is one update I will not get -- no need for cold weather updates in Hawaii ;-)


----------



## JDM3

Bokonon said:


> 1. The car will not sleep, even after 4 hours of being idle.
> 2. The charge port "T" LED is a light cyan color (which to my eye seems different in hue than the "charge pending" blue LED).
> 3. There is a faint ticking sound coming from the charge port every 2 seconds. (No movement from the charge port door itself.)
> 4. The app reports "charging complete" on the main screen and "charge cable disconnected" on the charging screen.


I installed the update last night, it was about -10C, around 0C in my garage. I didn't notice "1", but 2-4 I did experience. I was so concerned about the car performing its scheduled charge that I got up early to check the app. It charged fine.

Last night I gave the Summon a try for the first time. Damn cold out, but I had to try it. I also took the car for a spin and noticed that regen up to at least 80km/h seemed like it was back to normal. I'm not sure if this was part of fix or if it is because the tires were much stiffer due to the cold weather. We have a bit of a warm up this weekend so I'll confirm on Saturday.


----------



## Ragtum

Jasfloy said:


> Are you referring to maps for nav? How often are those updated?


I believe they could got out once every month. My maps had not updated and so when I got 42.3, I did not have Nav on AP functionality. Seeing that I put a router in the garage. But still the maps did not get pushed. So, when the Ranger had come for the 6 month tire rotation, he pushed 42.4 to get me back up in the queue and he said that hopefully would trigger the map update which luckily it did. And now I have NOA. But got updated to 44.2 last night.

The map updated cannot be forced by the techs, I believe. It is whenever the Mother-Ship decides to send it to you and it will happen ONLY on WiFi since it is huge. Learned all this while I was going through the issue.


----------



## porkupan

This from the Electrek article got me concerned about this update:



> Update: after the update, my window doesn't go completely back up as previoucly noted, but it also doesn't seem to go as far down as it previously would when opening and closing the door. The window scratches on the trim when I open and close the door. That's not good.


----------



## Mike

I just got this update and I should have read this thread first.......


Anyhow, in my 8c garage, my charge port won't even open now with the car awake uless I tap the UI!

The mobile app seems to be butchered as well, I cannot start a charge from my mobile app anymore.


----------



## GateFather

porkupan said:


> This from the Electrek article got me concerned about this update:


Wish i had seen this before updating. Although if it's really that big of an issue I'm sure they'll push out a fix soon.


----------



## Vidya

Today morning after its completed its scheduled charging the locking behaviour Came to normal. As someone told it May be dependent on external temp. If its too low it won’t lock


----------



## JWardell

Very concerned hearing the Electrek article which seems to claim the windows don't close all the way now, which could let rain and snow in. Can anyone else confirm?

Tesla does lower its windows a lot more than other frameless cars I've had, but lowering them more or less wouldn't really change the freezing issue. They would need to increase the anti-pinch torque to the motors to overcome the ice.


----------



## iChris93

GateFather said:


> Wish i had seen this before updating. Although if it's really that big of an issue I'm sure they'll push out a fix soon.


Can anyone here confirm the window scratches on the trim?


----------



## MelindaV

JWardell said:


> Very concerned hearing the Electrek article which seems to claim the windows don't close all the way now, which could let rain and snow in. Can anyone else confirm?
> 
> Tesla does lower its windows a lot more than other frameless cars I've had, but lowering them more or less wouldn't really change the freezing issue. They would need to increase the anti-pinch torque to the motors to overcome the ice.


Could the idea that the glass has some upward travel distance (when in the up position) make it easier to knock ice at the seals loose? So it can move up a few mms before changing direction to go down?
The typical closed window position is quite a bit above the bottom of the weather stripping, so could see there being a height where it is making a seal but still has a little travel room clear above.


----------



## JWardell

MelindaV said:


> Could the idea that the glass has some upward travel distance (when in the up position) make it easier to knock ice at the seals loose? So it can move up a few mms before changing direction to go down?
> The typical closed window position is quite a bit above the bottom of the weather stripping, so could see there being a height where it is making a seal but still has a little travel room clear above.


Possibly. I don't put much faith in Electrek's analysis anyway. We will do a better job with the details here


----------



## Bokonon

MelindaV said:


> Could the idea that the glass has some upward travel distance (when in the up position) make it easier to knock ice at the seals loose? So it can move up a few mms before changing direction to go down?


Was thinking too that reducing the max travel downward would also reduce the likelihood / depth of water getting trapped in the rubber seal at the base of the window...?


----------



## Vidya

They should have explained what exactly this cold weather tuning will do. Its like new Christmas gift for a child who has no knowledge of the toy that’s been given.


----------



## Bokonon

When closing the door, the motion of the window seems to be: all the way up, then a few mm down.

Then, when starting the car, the windows go back up all the way.


----------



## Woodward

I think the better way to fix the window freezing would be to have the window intermittently adjust a couple mm. That way it would break the ice before it formed along the entire seal. You could have the software do it more often base on the outside temp. Then the window could be up all the way when not adjusting.


----------



## Woodward

You could do the same thing with the windshield wipers so they don’t freeze enough to be stuck


----------



## Jasfloy

Much warmer this morning because it’s sunny and not windy even though temps are the same ~ 14*F

App says it’s charging at 1mile /hour (normally 25 mph) but range has increased by 9 miles in one hour.

As someone who just got my car, I’m very glad we weren’t driving anywhere yesterday and hopefully others like me weren’t caught unawares.


----------



## Mike

I like @JWardell suggestion, I would build in an over torque for the window motor, only when involved with pulling the window down because the door handle or inside release mechanism is used.

I also believe this whole portion of this update should only be active when the ambient temperature is below 1c (34f).......including the no locking my charge cord into my car to solve a freezing release mechanism in the charge port assembly.

Thinking out loud here, there should be an option on the remote app for "enable emergency defrost".

It would only be available for initiation when the ambient temperature at the vehicle falls to 1c (or below).

The heat would be set to max, air flow on high, with fresh air only (to provide a mild positive pressure differential).

The air flow would automatically be aimed only at the wind screen and the front side windows (via the inherent magic of our HVAC system).

As for a potentially frozen release tab for the charging cord port, perhaps the solenoid could be exercised once every 10 seconds (?), or have a part internally improved to include a small resistance heater winding to keep that locking tab free.

Each window motor would, when triggered by the door handle system (or "open my door from the app option"), operate at the maximum torque available.

The mirrors, if folded, would be extended.


----------



## Mike

Mike said:


> I like @JWardell suggestion, I would build in an over torque for the window motor, only when involved with pulling the window down because the door handle or inside release mechanism is used.
> 
> I also believe this whole portion of this update should only be active when the ambient temperature is below 1c (34f).......including the no locking my charge cord into my car to solve a freezing release mechanism in the charge port assembly.
> 
> Thinking out loud here, there should be an option on the remote app for "enable emergency defrost".
> 
> It would only be available for initiation when the ambient temperature at the vehicle falls to 1c (or below).
> 
> The heat would be set to max, air flow on high, with fresh air only (to provide a mild positive pressure differential).
> 
> The air flow would automatically be aimed only at the wind screen and the front side windows (via the inherent magic of our HVAC system).
> 
> As for a potentially frozen release tab for the charging cord port, perhaps the solenoid could be exercised once every 10 seconds (?), or have a part internally improved to include a small resistance heater winding to keep that locking tab free.
> 
> Each window motor would, when triggered by the door handle system (or "open my door from the app option"), operate at the maximum torque available.
> 
> The mirrors, if folded, would be extended.


I sent this to Tesla via the normal e-mail chain thru my account.......

I also added that the windscreen wiper arms would move up to the "service" position.


----------



## Mike

Actually, here is what I sent to Tesla:

*The app should have a one button option, that is normally greyed out unless the ambient temperature is 1c or colder.

When one enables this option, the following items happen:

1. HVAC goes to maximum heat
2. HVAC goes to maximum airflow
3. HVAC goes to fresh air only (to create a slight positive air pressure differential)
4. HVAC (using some of the potential of the system) aims all airflow at the windscreen and the two front door side windows
5. Enables an option in the app to open any one of the four passenger doors (to bypass a frozen door handle)
6. Window motors provided with extra amperage to create an over torque potential (only for any window movement required to operate any of the passenger doors)
7. If folded, unfold the exterior mirrors
8. Exercise the charge port locking tab solenoid every ten (?) seconds. Keep the normal locked cord behaviour that existed prior to 44.2 to prevent UMC theft.
9. Move the windscreen wiper arms up to the service position.*


----------



## mugurpe

Im in MA and did the update last night. I'd been having all the regular problems people had been detailing. This morning (post update) the windows seemed a bit better actually, and they do as told do a little up/down jig at the top both opening and closing I think. It has also been charging slower and I'm assuming diverting juice to some sort of preventative element due to the cold. I'm on a road trip so I was a little concerned that this morning I'd have issues but everything was fine, just not as charged as I'd hoped but a few minutes at the kennebunk supercharger solved that fine. so far so good. Door handles are still as stiff as all getout and have to be manually returned to the default position some of the time. Some handles are better than others, not sure what the difference is between them. I do wish they'd outlined what the differences really are.


----------



## Tesla blue Y

Mike said:


> I just got this update and I should have read this thread first.......
> 
> Anyhow, in my 8c garage, my charge port won't even open now with the car awake uless I tap the UI!
> 
> The mobile app seems to be butchered as well, I cannot start a charge from my mobile app anymore.


you may want to see if the mobile app was updated. I have had problems in the past which were corrected with an update of the app


----------



## JustTheTip

They should have just made framed windows.


----------



## N54tt

Bokonon said:


> When closing the door, the motion of the window seems to be: all the way up, then a few mm down.
> 
> Then, when starting the car, the windows go back up all the way.


This is what I'm noticing as well. At first I wasn't sure what the extra noise was when hitting the brakes and starting the car. It's the windows going back up that few mm. I guess we'll find out how effective this new feature is..soon enough. I do believe they come down just as far when opening the door and clear the trim the same as before the update. 
I haven't charged my car since the update so can't comment on that yet. As mentioned...wonder if these are activated at certain temps. Have a warm spell coming up this weekend so will see what happens.


----------



## SR22pilot

neps said:


> Just got it here. Upgraded from 42.3


Still on 42.1.1. Crud.


----------



## Mike

The mobile app (mine is up to date) is definitely in need of polishing up for this new firmware version.

With the car plugged in to my Wall Connector this morning, I attempted to initiate a charge from the phone.

It didn't show up as charging but in the garage I saw the car was charging.

When I hit the start charging button again on the app, the car stopped charging and it took a solid 30 seconds of cycling the app before it would show posative confirmation that the car was, in fact, charging again......


----------



## w97

Just lost 7% over night (12 hours). Went from 55% to 48%. This is NOT acceptable. Just as context, I was losing 5% over 24 hours before I had updated. I can't be losing 7% over 12 hours every day. That would be 100% over 7 days when the weather is cold.


----------



## iChris93

w97 said:


> Just lost 7% over night (12 hours). Went from 55% to 48%. This is NOT acceptable. Just as context, I was losing 5% over 24 hours before I had updated. I can't be losing 7% over 12 hours every day. That would be 100% over 7 days when the weather is cold.


Did you actually lose it or does your app show part of the battery as blue?


----------



## mugurpe

I think when it's cold the car uses some juice to keep it's self ready to roll, hence the lower charge rates for folks charging at 120v. I've been keeping mine plugged in but draining the batteries heating the batteries when sitting doesn't surprise me. Some semi trucks will kill a battery over the course of a couple weeks in the winter sitting because they have dehumidifiers for the circuit boards to keep condensation off them, and they run when parked. As vehicles get more technological, I don't see any way around some drain when cold. I think that's just what the future looks like. Luckily with global warming this will be less of a problem every year.


----------



## Mesprit87

About frame less doors, I've had these for 14 years on my TT and I have to say there is no easy solution for ice. I primarily think Tesla did this because of damage that will occur if the window is frozen shut on opening and closing. Comparing the 2 cars, I was surprised how much movement the TM3 windows have, my TT will move like 1/2". So IMHO setting the window cold/park height as low as possible is good but afterwards you need some means to be able to lift it up to scrape the ice once you got your scraper from the car.

By the way, about the initial publication of M. Lambert of his problems with door handles, I live in the area and we had just about the worse conditions for that on that day (ask me how I know...), that is snow tawing, temperatures above freezing during the day and then a heavy drop of temperature "welding" everything together.


----------



## Mike

iChris93 said:


> Did you actually lose it or does your app show part of the battery as blue?


I have noticed it is taking my car a lot longer to get back into deep sleep since I got 44.2.

When I put my car to bed today, it had 85% indicated.

I'll see what it says next time I use it, which will be 48 hours later.

Prior to 44.2, two days in deep sleep would never amount to more than 2% loss, so I'll post my result here on Monday.


----------



## Golden Gate

This is the first update in a long time that I do not want. I've never dismissed an update before but this one I plan to for as long as it will allow...


----------



## babula

Anyone else noticed the Android app opening much faster after this update?


----------



## aronth5

babula said:


> Anyone else noticed the Android app opening much faster after this update?


Not at all, if anything the same or longer for me. I have always found the time to open varies and I've never found any patterns that would explain it.
As long as it always unlocks the car when I walk up I'm good. I certainly believe Tesla should improve this though.


----------



## babula

aronth5 said:


> Not at all, if anything the same or longer for me. I have always found the time to open varies and I've never found any patterns that would explain it.
> As long as it always unlocks the car when I walk up I'm good. I certainly believe Tesla should improve this though.


Weird it seems like it works better for me.

On a side note, have you tried Tasker? That always works for me.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Golden Gate said:


> This is the first update in a long time that I do not want. I've never dismissed an update before but this one I plan to for as long as it will allow...


I wonder if there'll be a update to this before I get it?


----------



## Eli

I noticed the new window behavior only applies when the outside air temp is below a certain value. It does it in the 30s, but not when in the 50s.


----------



## Madmolecule

Still on 42.2.1. I understand the staggered release and giving certain owner/influencers priority. I only wish they would notify all of us what our schedule is, even if it is a window. The app could show the scheduled update time. That way I don’t have to keep checking the app to see if the update has arrived.


----------



## iChris93

Madmolecule said:


> Still on 42.2.1. I understand the staggered release and giving certain owner/influencers priority. I only wish they would notify all of us what our schedule is, even if it is a window. The app could show the scheduled update time. That way I don't have to keep checking the app to see if the update has arrived.


Do you have update notifications turned on? You won't have to check the app then and will just be notified when an update is available.


----------



## Madmolecule

Yes I have it turned on. I still find myself checking the app, which is nuts. I just want to make sure I have the time to execute the update before I need the car. I would like to be notified of the schedule. I am assuming they create a schedule and not just update x vins per hour.


----------



## porkupan

I think Tesla may have pulled the 44.2 last night. I got my update notification around midnight. Wasn't sure if I wanted to install due to all the reported bugs. So I hit cancel on the app. 

This morning the update was no longer prompting in the app, so I checked the vehicle, and it wasn't there either. I assume Tesla held the update for a day, then released inadvertently, and quickly pulled.


----------



## Mike

Eli said:


> I noticed the new window behavior only applies when the outside air temp is below a certain value. It does it in the 30s, but not when in the 50s.


My garage/car temp is 8c (46.4f) and it does the new window behavior at that temp as well.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

porkupan said:


> I think Tesla may have pulled the 44.2 last night. I got my update notification around midnight. Wasn't sure if I wanted to install due to all the reported bugs. So I hit cancel on the app.
> 
> This morning the update was no longer prompting in the app, so I checked the vehicle, and it wasn't there either. I assume Tesla held the update for a day, then released inadvertently, and quickly pulled.


I had the notification when I got up, but gone. This can only mean cold weather behavior will be better when I get it. 

I'm on 42.3


----------



## atod

Just chiming in here on the frameless windows. I drove an audi s5 for 7 years and an audi TT for 2. All frameless in canadian winters. SOlved the frozen windows issue by having a small spatula attached to my key chain and would just pass its between the window and the lower trim ( where it enters the door) before unlocking the car. one fell swoop, no mess no fuss and i would be in. I got to take it for granted honestly.


----------



## ChickenCutlass

I also got the notification this morning when I woke. However no update available when I either click the notification in the app or walk to the car. Must have been pulled.


----------



## tencate

atod said:


> a small spatula attached to my key chain


got a picture of it? seems like a good idea


----------



## iChris93

ChickenCutlass said:


> Must have been pulled.


I read this as "Musk have been pulled."


----------



## Madmolecule

tencate said:


> got a picture of it? seems like a good idea


I'm applying *Gummi Pflege Stift* today. Not sure if it will help with freeezing, but its cheap and easy to apply.

Gummi Pflege Stift


----------



## Tesla blue Y

Madmolecule said:


> I'm applying *Gummi Pflege Stift* today. Not sure if it will help with freeezing, but its cheap and easy to apply.
> 
> Gummi Pflege Stift


and i love the name!


----------



## Deadbattery

Same, I am on 42.3. Got notification that an update was available this morning when I woke up. The car downloaded 509mb last night but when I opened the app. No button to push for update. I went down to the car, also nothing. Hmmmm

You are messing with me Tesla!


----------



## AndyN

FWIW, looking at the Teslafi firmware tracker - a load of 44.2 updates went out very early this morning (11/25) - all to Model 3's in potentially cold places: Washington, Colorado, New Jersey, etc. None to say Texas or Florida. Looks like a geo-focused release!


----------



## MelindaV

AndyN said:


> FWIW, looking at the Teslafi firmware tracker - a load of 44.2 updates went out very early this morning (11/25) - all to Model 3's in potentially cold places: Washington, Colorado, New Jersey, etc. None to say Texas or Florida. Looks like a geo-focused release!


got mine yesterday at 8:50p (pacific). updated from the app and was done in about 25 minutes.
I was a little surprised to see this one, at least this early, as I had thought it was being limited to cold climate owners and it hasn't gotten down to freezing overnight here yet.


----------



## Jason Krellner

Deadbattery said:


> Same, I am on 42.3. Got notification that an update was available this morning when I woke up. The car downloaded 509mb last night but when I opened the app. No button to push for update. I went down to the car, also nothing. Hmmmm


Same here. Notification, I swiped it away, and then in the app and car it's like it never happened. I don't want this buggy update anyway... I'll wait until they push the next one, which will hopefully address the bugs people have been experiencing.


----------



## xapache

Cold weather improvements....Guess I won't be in a hurry to get that here in SW Florida. HAHA.


----------



## PNWmisty

Jason Krellner said:


> I don't want this buggy update anyway... I'll wait until they push the next one, which will hopefully address the bugs people have been experiencing.


I installed 44.2 last night. All seems good so far but it's 42 degrees F here. So maybe problems crop up when it's closer to freezing? I've read the whole thread but I'm not sure what bugs you are referring to?


----------



## atod

tencate said:


> got a picture of it? seems like a good idea


see attached. Not the best picture, but it should be enough to give you an idea.


----------



## Trebonius

I live in Washington (the car is there, but I'm on a train in Montana), and it still says the update is available in the app for me. I just haven't installed it because I'm away traveling and would rather be home when I do the update.

I'm only assuming it's this version but I won't know until I update.


----------



## Dogwhistle

Installed this last night, but today I don’t see any change in window behavior. But, it has been above 50F today, so there is most likely a temperature threshold. I also don’t care for the modification to the vent aiming behavior. I think it’s gotten worse with each recent update, bring back the blue dots!


----------



## webdriverguy

Never had a issue with the new animation they have for vents. Whats the issue you are having?


----------



## Dogwhistle

webdriverguy00 said:


> Never had a issue with the new animation they have for vents. Whats the issue you are having?


With 44.2, you now have to drag the vents no matter what, just can't touch to a specific position to instantly place. It is also much harder to find the perfect center to keep the flow combined as one, it prefers to stay split. Also, the touch and drag points are now relative instead of tied to the actual diagram. In other words, where ever you touch, that is now your drag start point, and "center" is now just a certain distance away from that point, which may or may not correspond to the center point of the diagram. It seems much less user friendly in my opinion.


----------



## Dogwhistle

Dogwhistle said:


> With 44.2, you now have to drag the vents no matter what, just can't touch to a specific position to instantly place. It is also much harder to find the perfect center to keep the flow combined as one, it prefers to stay split. Also, the touch and drag points are now relative instead of tied to the actual diagram. In other words, where ever you touch, that is now your drag start point, and "center" is now just a certain distance away from that point, which may or may not correspond to the center point of the diagram. It seems much less user friendly in my opinion.


Here, I'll try to show you what I mean:


----------



## Mike

Dogwhistle said:


> Here, I'll try to show you what I mean:


Totally agree with your assesment.

When I got V9 and this was part of it, I have viewed this as a regression.

Having the old "blue dots" and a simple tap was much more effective (and safe).


----------



## Mike

Mike said:


> I have noticed it is taking my car a lot longer to get back into deep sleep since I got 44.2.
> 
> When I put my car to bed today, it had 85% indicated.
> 
> I'll see what it says next time I use it, which will be 48 hours later.
> 
> Prior to 44.2, two days in deep sleep would never amount to more than 2% loss, so I'll post my result here on Monday.


Well, I can't argue with the data......I think.

The car was in deep sleep for the past two days.

When I put the car to sleep, it had 85% indicated and a temperature of 8c.

44 hours later, at 10c, this is what I got (After I took this shot, I did a reset and it got rid of the blacked out "open trunk/frunk" icons - never seen this before either):










I must assume the car (battery pac) temperature going from 8c to 10c over the past 44 hours is causing the "indicated" increase from 85% to 86%.

Sidebar: when I got home from my trip to the YMCA, I took another shot of the % remaining:










And then, for fun, I wanted to see what the BMS algorithm says is my range (as I never look at that number):










If 82% is being equated to 410 kms, then a theoretical 100% should be 500 kms (310.7 miles).

I have 16,000 kms (9,941 miles) on my car and at this point I had expected to start seeing some sort of range degradation.

Is range loss not "a thing" on RWD LR Model 3s.....yet?

To moderators: if this sidebar is best served in some other thread, please let me know. Cheers.


----------



## PNWmisty

Mike said:


> If 82% is being equated to 410 kms, then a theoretical 100% should be 500 kms (310.7 miles).
> 
> I have 16,000 kms (9,941 miles) on my car and at this point I had expected to start seeing some sort of range degradation.
> 
> Is range loss not "a thing" on RWD LR Model 3s.....yet?


Did this change coincide with the update to 44.2? If so, Tesla may have changed the algorithms they use to estimate remaining range. Otherwise, it's probably just the natural small variation/inaccuracies in the estimate due to the fact that an estimate is just an approximation.


----------



## Bokonon

Mike said:


> If 82% is being equated to 410 kms, then a theoretical 100% should be 500 kms (310.7 miles).
> I have 16,000 kms (9,941 miles) on my car and at this point I had expected to start seeing some sort of range degradation.
> Is range loss not "a thing" on RWD LR Model 3s.....yet?


All we know is that it seems not to be "a thing" on your car, at least not so far. 

Sidebar-within-a-sidebar: the maxim I hear quoted often here is that battery degradation during the first year of ownership is greater than in subsequent years. However, as far as I know, that statement is based on the degradation characteristics of Model S/X battery packs, whose cells have a different form factor and chemistry than those found in the Model 3. At this point in time, a few thousand early Model 3 owners have passed the one-year mark, so it would be interesting to see to what extent their packs have degraded over that time period. Might be worth creating a new thread/poll to explore that topic, in fact...


----------



## Bokonon

Bokonon said:


> When closing the door, the motion of the window seems to be: all the way up, then a few mm down.
> Then, when starting the car, the windows go back up all the way.


As others have noted up-thread, this behavior appears to be temperature-dependent.

To add another data point: this morning, with 41-degree weather and an interior temperature of 67 (after 25 minutes of charging and 5 minutes of pre-heating), the windows did not exhibit this behavior, they just went all the way up when I closed the doors.


----------



## Mike

PNWmisty said:


> Did this change coincide with the update to 44.2? If so, Tesla may have changed the algorithms they use to estimate remaining range. Otherwise, it's probably just the natural small variation/inaccuracies in the estimate due to the fact that an estimate is just an approximation.


Couldn't tell you.

I never (ever) use km for the battery state, only %.

The one time I checked was about 6 weeks into ownership and the math at that time gave me 500 km at 100%.


----------



## jsmay311

To clarify regarding the change to the locking behavior of the charge port/connector...

Is it assumed that this is to prevent the latch mechanism from freezing in a closed position because water seeps _into _the port and gets into the latch mechanism itself and then freezes?

Or is it simply that the connector/handle itself can get _covered _in ice and this prevents you from pressing the button to unlock the connector until the ice is removed (and attempting to chip the ice off could damage the handle if not done carefully enough)?

The latter happened to my brother this morning, which is what has me wondering.


----------



## iChris93

jsmay311 said:


> To clarify regarding the change to the locking behavior of the charge port/connector...
> 
> Is it assumed that this is to prevent the latch mechanism from freezing in a closed position because water seeps _into _the port and gets into the latch mechanism itself and then freezes?
> 
> Or is it simply that the connector/handle itself can get _covered _in ice and this prevents you from pressing the button to unlock the connector until the ice is removed (and attempting to chip the ice off could damage the handle if not done carefully enough)?
> 
> The latter happened to my brother this morning, which is what has me wondering.


I believe the former because if it was just the latter, the app could be used to unlock the port.


----------



## Bokonon

jsmay311 said:


> Or is it simply that the connector/handle itself can get _covered _in ice and this prevents you from pressing the button to unlock the connector until the ice is removed (and attempting to chip the ice off could damage the handle if not done carefully enough)?
> The latter happened to my brother this morning, which is what has me wondering.


Yeah, that button on the handle seems prone to freezing, even if there's no moisture on the surface. Over the past week, I've had the button consistently freeze in the "down" position after one or two presses, forcing me to use the app to unlock the charge port instead. I'm not sure how any moisture could get in there, given that I hang the connector up under a deck, facing downward, when it's not in use, and yet...


----------



## sduck

Teslafi is reporting no 44.2 installs today - perhaps they've pulled it. There were a few 44.1 installs though.


----------



## MelindaV

My 44.2 install was Saturday (while away from home), and didn't drive yesterday. So have in total drive wb home Saturday night after the install and to work this morning (and about to drive home now). 
Both this morning and now are the first time seeing the "Regen braking is limited" warning. It is 50F, so certainly not 'cold'. Anyone else seeing this? 
Charged to the same level I always do and weather has been similar recently (if not colder than this)


----------



## Rick Steinwand

We had 15°F today so I had limited regen and limited acceleration for my commute home. It sucks.


----------



## BluestarE3

A Service Center rep told me that firmware 44.x fixes the problem of rear view mirrors being dimmed a fixed amount at night (at "medium" setting) instead of automatically adapting to ambient lighting conditions, as stated in the Owner's Manual. Has anyone on 44.1 or 44.2 noticed any improvements in mirror dimming behavior?


----------



## Bokonon

MelindaV said:


> My 44.2 install was Saturday (while away from home), and didn't drive yesterday. So have in total drive wb home Saturday night after the install and to work this morning (and about to drive home now).
> Both this morning and now are the first time seeing the "Regen braking is limited" warning. It is 50F, so certainly not 'cold'. Anyone else seeing this?
> Charged to the same level I always do and weather has been similar recently (if not colder than this)


Maybe I've just grown used to always having a lot of dots on my regen bar, but I haven't noticed any changes to the number of dots or to the warning message in 44.2.

I can't remember whether your garage has heat, but if not, then perhaps the fact that you didn't drive yesterday (and presumably didn't charge as well?) may have been the key difference that allowed your battery to get colder than usual? From Wunderground.com, it looks like Sunday morning's lows were in the mid-30s, so my thought is that with no charging and no driving, your battery pack temperature fell to something in the low 40s and stayed there until you started driving this morning, leading to all of those dots (and hence the warning).

The "regen braking limited" message itself appears randomly for me anytime the dots approach the D... sometimes when the car starts, sometimes during a regen event that runs into the dots, sometimes not at all. Sometimes when the message shows up, it disappears after a few seconds, other times it stays visible for the duration of the drive without any way to dismiss it.


----------



## MelindaV

Bokonon said:


> I can't remember whether your garage has heat


it is not heated, but insulated with only the door side as an exterior wall (other 3 sides surrounded by house), and the temp in the garage over the last week has been around 50-60 over night. This morning it was 55F when it started charging at 5:55a, 56F when I drove off (which makes me wonder where the exterior temp sensor is relative to the battery - or how much the 10 minutes of warming up the interior to 70 impacted the garage temp).


----------



## Maynerd

I might be crazy but I swear the rear view camera has a slightly different field of view after this update.


----------



## garsh

Maynerd said:


> I might be crazy but I swear the rear view camera has a slightly different field of view after this update.


They've adjusted it in the past, so it's possible that they've made another adjustment. I didn't notice anything, but I'm probably not that observant.


----------



## garsh

My integral garage has been around 60F lately.
I don't get this message, but I always start off with some dotted lines on the regen bar, probably only over to "N" though.
You must have just hit the threshold to get the warning message.



MelindaV said:


> My 44.2 install was Saturday (while away from home), and didn't drive yesterday. So have in total drive wb home Saturday night after the install and to work this morning (and about to drive home now).
> Both this morning and now are the first time seeing the "Regen braking is limited" warning. It is 50F, so certainly not 'cold'. Anyone else seeing this?
> Charged to the same level I always do and weather has been similar recently (if not colder than this)
> View attachment 18149


----------



## Mesprit87

garsh said:


> probably only over to "N" though.


As an aside, what's the point having a "N" on the screen and on the selector lever if we can't really select it?
Or maybe my 70km experience with the car didn't allow me to understand it...


----------



## MelindaV

garsh said:


> My integral garage has been around 60F lately.
> I don't get this message, but I always start off with some dotted lines on the regen bar, probably only over to "N" though.
> You must have just hit the threshold to get the warning message.


I've normally seen the dots to the R or N; only going further the time I charged to 100% before a trip (and yesterday)


----------



## Mike

MelindaV said:


> My 44.2 install was Saturday (while away from home), and didn't drive yesterday. So have in total drive wb home Saturday night after the install and to work this morning (and about to drive home now).
> Both this morning and now are the first time seeing the "Regen braking is limited" warning. It is 50F, so certainly not 'cold'. Anyone else seeing this?
> Charged to the same level I always do and weather has been similar recently (if not colder than this)
> View attachment 18149


That warning is definitely much more prevalent now than prior to 44.2.


----------



## porkupan

Mike said:


> That warning is definitely much more prevalent now than prior to 44.2.


Well, I am on 42.4. Started getting this warning randomly and frequently after upgrading to 42.4. Although its appearance definitely coincided with some colder weather. It seems to be another one of those buggy warnings that sometimes don't go away and sometimes do. The triggering temperature also seems a bit random, but it may depend on the temperature of the battery more than the actual outside measurements. Weirdly, the "Regenerative Braking Limited" warning doesn't seem to always accompany the "dotted line".

As an aside gripe, I am getting a bit impatient with Tesla's software development and distribution process. Either we are dealing with a bunch of amateurs who don't even bother to test their own "fixes", or the hardware and environmental variance is so wide that it's virtually impossible to test every configuration, so the QA only validates the basic functionality, and the rest is being ironed out by the "volunteer testers" in the wild. So if you don't have sufficiently cold weather close to the Tesla plant in California, you just let the community test the "cold weather features", and collect the reports of scratched door trim and stuck buttons and handles. They probably don't have a group of testers in Canada, let alone Tromsø.


----------



## MelindaV

Mike said:


> That warning is definitely much more prevalent now than prior to 44.2.


so conditions this morning were identical to yesterday. Garage was 55F degrees, outside 51F, morning charging just before departing, etc and no warning, and my typical number of dots (to the R/N area of the line).


----------



## sduck

Mesprit87 said:


> As an aside, what's the point having a "N" on the screen and on the selector lever if we can't really select it?
> Or maybe my 70km experience with the car didn't allow me to understand it...


It's easy to select - half press up and hold (right stalk a bit more than a second) until the N appears. It's in the manual also.


----------



## @gravityrydr

sduck said:


> It's easy to select - half press up and hold (right stalk a bit more than a second) until the N appears. It's in the manual also.


You read the manual?


----------



## Bokonon

Chansoo Byeon said:


> Does this one have the one month autopilot trial for those who dont have EAP?


The firmware probably still supports the one-month trial, yes. Based on what I read in this thread, there may be plans for another EAP trial for those who have not yet had one on V9, but as usual, details seem sparse.


----------



## Milo

Was 8F this morning, cruising to a high of 22F here in MN today. No update for me, but also no problems yet. Largely garage kept car, though, and there hasn't been snow/ice during the day when I'm at work and parked outside... yet...


----------



## Mike

This afternoon, while giving a demo drive on hwy 401 with EAP engaged, I encountered freezing precip.

About 20 minutes into the drive, I got a loud warning with a red color large icon that essentially said autopilot is now off.

I could not re engage it for the remaining 20 minutes of my demo drive.

When I got home, the front bumper was coated in ice.

I take it this is normal behavior with autopilot and freezing precipitation.


----------



## JustTheTip

Just got a software update notice. I’m going in. Will see what version it is. 

If only you knew what version it was before installing..............


----------



## garsh

Mike said:


> This afternoon, while giving a demo drive on hwy 401 with EAP engaged, I encountered freezing precip.
> 
> About 20 minutes into the drive, I got a loud warning with a red color large icon that essentially said autopilot is now off.


Same thing happened to me, except it said that cruise control wasn't available due to diminished radar functionality.
So I had no cruise control at all, let alone autopilot, for that commute.


----------



## AutopilotFan

BluestarE3 said:


> A Service Center rep told me that firmware 44.x fixes the problem of rear view mirrors being dimmed a fixed amount at night (at "medium" setting) instead of automatically adapting to ambient lighting conditions, as stated in the Owner's Manual. Has anyone on 44.1 or 44.2 noticed any improvements in mirror dimming behavior?


Maybe. I have been unhappy with how dark the mirrors were getting at night, but over the last few nights it's been much better.


----------



## Richt

Mike said:


> This afternoon, while giving a demo drive on hwy 401 with EAP engaged, I encountered freezing precip.
> 
> About 20 minutes into the drive, I got a loud warning with a red color large icon that essentially said autopilot is now off.
> 
> I could not re engage it for the remaining 20 minutes of my demo drive.
> 
> When I got home, the front bumper was coated in ice.
> 
> I take it this is normal behavior with autopilot and freezing precipitation.


This is where the radar lives so if it can't see and is frozen over the cruise control shuts off. I think


----------



## wst88

Happened to me this week as well, the one frustrating part is that even cruise control is disabled. On a long snowing drive, it would be nice to at least preserve cruise control.


----------



## scaots

BluestarE3 said:


> A Service Center rep told me that firmware 44.x fixes the problem of rear view mirrors being dimmed a fixed amount at night (at "medium" setting) instead of automatically adapting to ambient lighting conditions, as stated in the Owner's Manual. Has anyone on 44.1 or 44.2 noticed any improvements in mirror dimming behavior?


That would be interesting. I don't have 44.x yet (though just received update available notice), but I noticed particularly last night that the mirrors could be dimmer for some of the brighter headlights. I don't remember it bothering me before.


----------



## JustTheTip

I will keep an eye on the side mirrors. I would notice that at night they'd be dark for no reason. This would be a nice fix.

Re: Inoperable EAP/Cruise Control due to freezing rain sticking to front bumper. This is my first car with any type of front radar stuff. I'd actually expect these features to become inoperable in such situations.


----------



## sduck

@gravityrydr said:


> You read the manual?


Well... I could have. I hear it's a thing you can do. I actually asked the delivery specialist person who showed me. That's almost as good.


----------



## BluestarE3

AutopilotFan said:


> Maybe. I have been unhappy with how dark the mirrors were getting at night, but over the last few nights it's been much better.


That's good to hear. I've gotten used to one-pedal driving, the touchscreen, the Park "gear", the turn signals, and using my phone as key... but those dark mirrors at night still make me feel unsafe when changing lanes. I find myself leaving the rear camera on a lot at night to be sure the coast is clear. Looking forward to the update to see if it makes any difference. In addition to enabling adaptive dimming, I'd like to see a future option to manually disable auto dimming (as is provided with other options such as auto headlights and auto high-beams).


----------



## garsh

wst88 said:


> Happened to me this week as well, the one frustrating part is that even cruise control is disabled. On a long snowing drive, it would be nice to at least preserve cruise control.


Agreed. The cars with no EAP and plain cruise control have a leg up on the rest of us.


----------



## mugurpe

Those mirrors drive me crazy. I've got a stone pillar and a narrow driveway and fast traffic on my street and those dark mirrors make it a LOT harder to park at night. I'd love to turn them off, I never had a problem with regular old fashioned mirrors that just reflected things. 

I think in a snow-storm a human should probably be controlling the car instead of leaving it to the beta-release robot. I suppose you could always get out and scrape the ice off of the cameras/sensors right?


----------



## rucnok2

atod said:


> see attached. Not the best picture, but it should be enough to give you an idea.


How about just using the Tesla Key Card, Ha!


----------



## Mike

garsh said:


> Same thing happened to me, except it said that cruise control wasn't available due to diminished radar functionality.
> So I had no cruise control at all, let alone autopilot, for that commute.


So another "thing" to add to the 42.2 list of winter ops enhancements: the ability to have cruise control even if there is snow on the front of your bumper.


----------



## @gravityrydr

AutopilotFan said:


> Maybe. I have been unhappy with how dark the mirrors were getting at night, but over the last few nights it's been much better.


Huh. I didn't know the mirrors were actively adapting. That has been one of my disappointments in the car is how bright the headlights were the rear view mirror was at night.

<Goes back and checks manual> Hey! Whaddaya know.


----------



## @gravityrydr

garsh said:


> Same thing happened to me, except it said that cruise control wasn't available due to diminished radar functionality.
> So I had no cruise control at all, let alone autopilot, for that commute.


Had that happen to me on a long wintery drive. I was chilling and relaxed when the red wheel of impending icy doom warning went off. Scared the crap out of me. If I hadn't been wearing a seatbelt I probably would have hit my head on the roof.


----------



## webdriverguy

After updating to 44.2 yesterday night, this morning when I pressed the brake pedal I can hear the side windows pull up with a whooop sound. Now everytime I start my car same sound. Is anyone experiencing this?


----------



## EValuatED

webdriverguy00 said:


> After updating to 44.2 yesterday night, this morning when I pressed the brake pedal I can hear the side windows pull up with a whooop sound. Now everytime I start my car same sound. Is anyone experiencing this?


Yep, when it's cold enough. Doesn't seem to do it except when near or below freezing, for me.


----------



## webdriverguy

EValuatED said:


> Yep, when it's cold enough. Doesn't seem to do it except when near or below freezing, for me.


 Okay yep it's below 40 so makes sense


----------



## Reliev

Agreed with the auto dimming mirrors I don't think it works too well maybe I'm not doing something right.


----------



## Tesla blue Y

well since update to 44.2 Maps can no longer navigate to my work. It now directs me to about 3 miles away. I attempted to map it sitting outside the building and it directs me a mile away in the other direction. 

Hope they correct the maps.


----------



## webdriverguy

Tesla blue 3 said:


> well since update to 44.2 Maps can no longer navigate to my work. It now directs me to about 3 miles away. I attempted to map it sitting outside the building and it directs me a mile away in the other direction.
> 
> Hope they correct the maps.


Did you file a bug with tesla?


----------



## Achooo

Car is at the SC for some paint defects on delivery. Received the notification to upgrade to 44.1 about 6 hours ago. Then about 3 hours ago another update to go to 44.2. Not sure if the SC is pushing updates. I was getting an error activating valet mode previously. Maybe they are trying to fix that problem by pushing updates?

I’m coming from 42.x. Can’t remember. Maybe 42.8.


----------



## ZaelFaroe

I've also noticed weird plugin behavior since this update. Charging itself seems to work normally for me, but there is definitely a new delay between inserting the cable and it switching to solid blue for communication prior to green. I'd say prior to this update the charging light went from the light blue to solid blue almost instantly. Now there is a delay of 10-20 seconds. Enough that when I first plugged in, I was worried my charge port wasn't working anymore.

I've also noticed since this update that instead of sitting solid green and locked when a charge is completed, I'll occasionally come out and it will be the light blue color (this doesn't seem to happen every time for me).

Not having had issues with the charge port door in the cold yet... I do wonder what the use of a delay in locking could be. I am currently in preference of the old behavior.


----------



## JusticePotato

Finally let the car update to 44.2 yesterday. Seems like my hesitance to do so was well founded.. This morning the car started charging at 4AM as scheduled, but then stopped for unknown reasons 5 minutes later. Then it started charging again at 0530 and finished normally that time. This is concerning as I try to use the charge start time to ensure that I have a warm battery in the morning, and I need the charge to be done by the time I have to leave. Also I'm on a time of use plan.

Is there a way to submit this issue to Tesla in a way that's not from the car?


----------



## Bokonon

JusticePotato said:


> Is there a way to submit this issue to Tesla in a way that's not from the car?


Email [email protected] with a description of the issue. Your email won't include a snapshot of the car's current state (as a bug report would), but if you include your VIN, they might be able to pull your car's logs around the time of the incident.


----------



## processengr

In our LR RWD (6/18) M3, the regen braking seems stronger after this update...anyone else notice this?


----------



## Rich M

JusticePotato said:


> This morning the car started charging at 4AM as scheduled, but then stopped for unknown reasons 5 minutes later. Then it started charging again at 0530 and finished normally that time.


This happened to me on the very first charge after the update, but hasn't since.


----------



## Gerbopyl

EValuatED said:


> Yep, when it's cold enough. Doesn't seem to do it except when near or below freezing, for me.


I love this makes me feel like they are closing the hatches on my spaceship.


----------



## GDN

So to clarify and I'm just trying to catch up not being in real cold weather country, when it gets down close to freezing the car will drop the windows far enough so that if they freeze in place they will still clear the chrome and door opening? Once you are in and prepared to drive, hitting the brake puts the widows up so they seal good?


----------



## iChris93

GDN said:


> So to clarify and I'm just trying to catch up not being in real cold weather country, when it gets down close to freezing the car will drop the windows far enough so that if they freeze in place they will still clear the chrome and door opening? Once you are in and prepared to drive, hitting the brake puts the widows up so they seal good?


No, I do not think it drops them that low. Its a very small amount they drop. You are correct about your last statement.


----------



## processengr

New bug; when I stopped at the mailbox tonight to get mail in dark, headlights stayed on, but taillights were off. Sent bug report


----------



## Tesla blue Y

webdriverguy00 said:


> Did you file a bug with tesla?


yes


----------



## @gravityrydr

JusticePotato said:


> Finally let the car update to 44.2 yesterday. Seems like my hesitance to do so was well founded.. This morning the car started charging at 4AM as scheduled, but then stopped for unknown reasons 5 minutes later. Then it started charging again at 0530 and finished normally that time. This is concerning as I try to use the charge start time to ensure that I have a warm battery in the morning, and I need the charge to be done by the time I have to leave. Also I'm on a time of use plan.
> 
> Is there a way to submit this issue to Tesla in a way that's not from the car?


I usually set a higher charge level than I plan to use that way I can start charging a little early. The car is always still charging when I unplug so warm battery.


----------



## EValuatED

Gerbopyl said:


> I love this makes me feel like they are closing the hatches on my spaceship.


"Tesla, you are clear for launch."


----------



## littlD

With 2018.44.2, I've noticed improvements in NoA (smoother exits) as well as less ping ponging with AutoPilot.

Looking forward to 46.2 since the charge port now doesn't like to unlock (the behavior I didn't want). 

I haven't noticed any problems with the new cold weather window behavior (the behavior I was most concerned about).


----------



## Shadow LI

Anyone else noticing the app is connecting to the car MUCH faster now?
Don’t know if it’s just me or luck but connecting lightning fast.


----------



## Vidya

I used to have problems with my old iPhone. Now with iPhone X it’s so fast and seamless experience. Why one would need Keyfob


----------



## Franklin L

Can someone confirm that 44.2 fixes the very dark autodimming mirrors at night? It’s so dark on 42.4, that I’m tempted to unplug the mirror.


----------



## BluestarE3

Vidya said:


> I used to have problems with my old iPhone. Now with iPhone X it's so fast and seamless experience. Why one would need Keyfob


Not everyone can afford or wants to buy a new phone simply so they can reliably unlock/lock their cars?


----------



## RocketRay

When is this update rolling out to those of us in not so cold climates? Anybody in SoCal get it yet?

I do hope before Christmas, cause we're taking the Red Rocket to the cold (Denver).


----------



## iChris93

RocketRay said:


> When is this update rolling out to those of us in not so cold climates? Anybody in SoCal get it yet?
> 
> I do hope before Christmas, cause we're taking the Red Rocket to the cold (Denver).


You'll get 46.2, at least.


----------



## wst88

Looks like he is on it: Tweet from December 1st"
Replying to @EESNY @teslaownersSV @S100Dfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1069000094479876096


----------



## iChris93

wst88 said:


> Looks like he is on it: Tweet from December 1st"
> Replying to @EESNY @teslaownersSV @S100Dfan
> Applying a hydrophobic coating to the radar (located just below nose of car) should help. Easy to do yourself or Tesla service can do it. We're also working on vision-only driving.
> Elon Tweet


I read some responses saying they tried and it did not work.


----------



## Mike

Today, while getting a new headlamp, I also had Tesla ranger service load up an "uncorrupted" maps.

Checking things out late this afternoon, I notice when I zoom out to view a large portion of Ontario, all the supercharger icons are very dim, almost invisible. 

I inserted a route and when I zoomed into it, dragged the map along my route, superchargers that are next to the route no longer show up as a brilliant red, but almost invisible. 

Anyone else see this?

If a route calls for a supercharger stop, that supercharger shows as brilliant red, but the rest of them are practically invisible.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Mike said:


> Today, while getting a new headlamp, I also had Tesla ranger service load up an "uncorrupted" maps.
> 
> Checking things out late this afternoon, I notice when I zoom out to view a large portion of Ontario, all the supercharger icons are very dim, almost invisible.
> 
> I inserted a route and when I zoomed into it, dragged the map along my route, superchargers that are next to the route no longer show up as a brilliant red, but almost invisible.
> 
> Anyone else see this?
> 
> If a route calls for a supercharger stop, that supercharger shows as brilliant red, but the rest of them are practically invisible.


There's an icon on the right to display superchargers. You might try toggling it.


----------



## @gravityrydr

Franklin L said:


> Can someone confirm that 44.2 fixes the very dark autodimming mirrors at night? It's so dark on 42.4, that I'm tempted to unplug the mirror.


For me it's finally the mirrors reduce the glare so headlights don't bother me.


----------



## Mike

Rick Steinwand said:


> There's an icon on the right to display superchargers. You might try toggling it.


I did that and the screen immediately goes to the supercharger centric mode, where you get the available stalls and list of 10 nearest superchargers.

What I'm referring to is suddenly losing the 'normal' look of the supercharger icons as they appear on the map, regardless if a route exists or not.

The way it is now, if I'm on a cross country drive and not aware of superchargers I will drive by (but not 'needed' by the active nav route), I won't know they are there because the icon is almost invisible.


----------



## victor

Mike said:


> Today, while getting a new headlamp, I also had Tesla ranger service load up an "uncorrupted" maps.
> 
> Checking things out late this afternoon, I notice when I zoom out to view a large portion of Ontario, all the supercharger icons are very dim, almost invisible.
> 
> I inserted a route and when I zoomed into it, dragged the map along my route, superchargers that are next to the route no longer show up as a brilliant red, but almost invisible.
> 
> Anyone else see this?
> 
> If a route calls for a supercharger stop, that supercharger shows as brilliant red, but the rest of them are practically invisible.


Same in 46.2. Very, very dim.


----------



## Mike

victor said:


> Same in 46.2. Very, very dim.


Well, from the "plan at a glance" point of view, this evolution is as much a force multiplier as eliminating the % battery remaining icon being visible (next to the ETA) at all times.

I swear they want you to blindly enter a destination and turn off all critical thinking.


----------



## TheHairyOne

I have this FW, issues seen today:
- unable to remove adapter on charger at work, 3rd party. Tried several techniques, finally used release cable within trunk.
- “safety system error” pop up on screen while at red light and stretching my neck. Made me wonder if the seat belt didn’t like the slight tug I gave it whole leanjng my neck toward passenger side ?!
- self driving jolted back into previous lane while using turn signal to change lanes. Luckily it went back straight once back in original lane I wouldn’t have been able to react fast enough. Wife looked like a cat trying to escape falling into water overnin the passenger seat 
- saw other error messages that I couldn’t look down to pay attention to while driving.

Anyway to see a list of errors at the end of a drive? 

I’ve seen videos where people say they’re pushing a bug report button... where’s that?

On day two with the car, love it and would like to support improvements


----------



## Mike

TheHairyOne said:


> I have this FW, issues seen today:
> - unable to remove adapter on charger at work, 3rd party. Tried several techniques, finally used release cable within trunk.
> - "safety system error" pop up on screen while at red light and stretching my neck. Made me wonder if the seat belt didn't like the slight tug I gave it whole leanjng my neck toward passenger side ?!
> - self driving jolted back into previous lane while using turn signal to change lanes. Luckily it went back straight once back in original lane I wouldn't have been able to react fast enough. Wife looked like a cat trying to escape falling into water overnin the passenger seat
> - saw other error messages that I couldn't look down to pay attention to while driving.
> 
> Anyway to see a list of errors at the end of a drive?
> 
> I've seen videos where people say they're pushing a bug report button... where's that?
> 
> On day two with the car, love it and would like to support improvements


Trust me, when it comes to autopilot, you not the first guy to get the stink eye from the copilot 

The bug report, you momentarily push the right button on the sterling wheel and when the car wakes up to recognizing you are going to ask it something, say "bug report" followed by what ever is going wrong.......in less than 10 words!!!!!! Good luck


----------



## TheHairyOne

Mike said:


> Trust me, when it comes to autopilot, you not the first guy to get the stink eye from the copilot
> 
> The bug report, you momentarily push the right button on the sterling wheel and when the car wakes up to recognizing you are going to ask it something, say "bug report" followed by what ever is going wrong.......in less than 10 words!!!!!! Good luck


Thanks, got the safety system error message again today. Not sure if that would be a bug report of if they already gather those?


----------



## TheHairyOne

Oh and auto park drove over a curb while I was: "showing how great it was" to co worker lol. Thank goodness my wheel didnt get scratched. Lesson learned, only use between two cars and not a curb on one side. 

It is raining in Socal and my passenger window was down, as if door wasnt shut properly. Came back to a drizzled interior, luckily just a few drops. I want the app to warn me if windows arent up, or if trunks/doors arent closed. Car was locked.

Not fw solvable:
Love the trunk design but drops water into trunk when opened. Wish thr angle of the interior side of trunk was more agressive and allowed water to follow profile toward a drain passage vs. onto trunk contents.


----------



## Mike

TheHairyOne said:


> Thanks, got the safety system error message again today. Not sure if that would be a bug report of if they already gather those?


I'd send the bug report just to be safe.


----------



## Mike

TheHairyOne said:


> Oh and auto park drove over a curb while I was: "showing how great it was" to co worker lol. Thank goodness my wheel didnt get scratched. Lesson learned, only use between two cars and not a curb on one side.


My two cents (after someone I know had his wheel chewed up): It's more of a parlor trick and takes way too long to park my car at my local YMCA.



TheHairyOne said:


> It is raining in Socal and my passenger window was down, as if door wasnt shut properly. Came back to a drizzled interior, luckily just a few drops. I want the app to warn me if windows arent up, or if trunks/doors arent closed. Car was locked.


Another personal technique: if I come back to the car with some unexpected situation with the status of the car, I always do a reset where one will hold both scroll wheels down on the steering wheel until the display screen goes blank (a.k.a turn the computer off and then on again).


----------



## Joe Grande

Took delivery on August 27th, loved the car but hated the service. I'm still running 2018.44.2. Every update I've received I've had to go to the service center or have them "Push" it to my Model 3. My Model 3 is parked in my condo parking garage which is 1 concrete floor below the ground, but next to an outside concrete wall. I can "view" my car anytime and anyplace I want from the app on my iPhone, so it's connected to the LTE network. I've connect it to my WiFi network for two days and no updates. I just don't know what the problem is with getting updates, and my local service center doesn't have an answer either. Any suggestions other than making a trip to the service center to have them puss the updates? Thanks...


----------



## 1.21 jiggawatts

Been dealing with this the last couple days. Temperature doesnt seem to matter. Anyone else having a similar problem?


----------



## @gravityrydr

Joe Grande said:


> Took delivery on August 27th, loved the car but hated the service. I'm still running 2018.44.2. Every update I've received I've had to go to the service center or have them "Push" it to my Model 3. My Model 3 is parked in my condo parking garage which is 1 concrete floor below the ground, but next to an outside concrete wall. I can "view" my car anytime and anyplace I want from the app on my iPhone, so it's connected to the LTE network. I've connect it to my WiFi network for two days and no updates. I just don't know what the problem is with getting updates, and my local service center doesn't have an answer either. Any suggestions other than making a trip to the service center to have them puss the updates? Thanks...


Patience, sometimes it takes a while for a car to come up for an update. I was on 2018.47 for a while.


----------



## jeremykyletran

I am still running 2018.44.2 and do not have the romance or fart easter eggs. Is there something I'm missing or do I just need to visit a SC?


----------



## FRC

Sounds like you don't have a solid wifi connection at home. At any rate, you should have had an update since 44.2. SC can certainly make it happen, I think you have been patient enough.


----------

